# Congrats to Garrett Ayersman



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

terryjr said:


> congrats to garrett for winning the world championship in the semi-pro class!! I knew when i shot with him in rome ga. That he was going to have a great year. Again great shooting garrett!!
> 
> Terry jr.


 man can this kid shoot a bow!! Garrett great shooting


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm pretty sure he was a cub 3 years ago. Amazing. He's gonna be a contender for a long time.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Congrats to Garrett! I had the great opporturnity to walk with the semi-pros during the shootoff. Garrett is the real deal...he's gonna play this game for a lonnng time. Also congrats to Scott Burnside & Greg Heberlig for top 3 finishes!


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations Garrett. Herb


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I shot with Garrett twice this year...he IS the real deal. And a great kid!


----------



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

Congrats Garrett! Pretty impressive to have a teenager whooping the adults!


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

*Congrats*

Job well done Garrett. Keep those titles in WV for a long time.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

fire archer said:


> job well done garrett. Keep those titles in wv for a long time.


mike i think with you 2 and the other great shooters from wv there will be many of those titles coming home!! Great shooting!!


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

Garrett congrats buddy! Awesome shooting, enjoyed it this year. Congrats to Scott and Gregg too! Wish I'd judged a little better and been there with you, but sometimes it just doesn't happen! See you all next year.


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

Congrats to Garrett and Punk (Phil, his dad). Punk finished 5th in AHC. They both are awesome archers. I'll see you two down at the shop!
Benji


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats Garrett! Great shooting this year!


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Watched Garrett*

in the shootdown. He really lit it up and came from a ways back to take the title. I was duly impressed, great job.


----------

